# The wish to fish......



## Parker Phoenix

I don't know about the rest of ya'll but I have a heck of a tme finding someone to go offshore fishing with. Maybe we could get the mods to make this a sticky! If you have a boat you could use a rider, if you don't have a boat you could help with some coin for fuel,etc. List your name on here and we could all have an archive who we might call on for a fishing partner.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Keith,
I am in the same boat.  If you want to go soon let me know.  My daughter has a couple more weeks of soccer left and its on for me.  Last couple weekends have stunk anyways as far as the weather.


----------



## Gitterdone

*Panama City Bound*

Heading to PCB 11-22-2008 for 5 days.Havent been there this time of year,because of hunting but going after flounder and maybe grouper weather permitting.I have 22ft seapro.Anyone going to be there on these days,let me know.Its just my son and I fishing,wife relaxing.                                                                                                              Gitterdone


----------



## Parker Phoenix

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Keith,
> I am in the same boat.  If you want to go soon let me know.  My daughter has a couple more weeks of soccer left and its on for me.  Last couple weekends have stunk anyways as far as the weather.



10-4. I need to fill the freezer. i'm going this weekend with a good friend from Atlanta. looks like Friday might be an offshore day and Saturday the way the weather looks I may be chunking for trout. the seas have kept me home. I need to get my salt fix so I'm going. I'll get with you and see if we can put togeather a trip soon. Grouper fishing in december is awesome. Just have to watch the fog.


----------



## FlyingFishing

I would love to go as well.  I have an 18ft I just bought, and already want to go further out and into some deeper, blue water!


----------



## Georgiagator

same here    Hey keth I might go this saterday if the seas are good or sunday  Will get off work thursday at 3pm don;t have to be back until 2pm next thursday  Plan to hunt and fish all week   You and parker still have my number right    

Danny


----------



## hootnhollar

I  have a 31' Contender with twin 250 Ox66 Yamahammers on the back.  It drinks some gas but I do love to fish.  I live in Brunswick and fish quite often.  My boat is currently for sale for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!! But until it sales I will continue to fish it.  Drop me a PM sometime.

Capt. JAY BRIGHT


----------



## Sharkfighter

*sharing a ride*

I have a 25FT Mako that I fish out of Ft McCalister marina in Richmond Hill. 

 My regular fishing buddies moved so I have been going alone. 

 I try to fish most weekends the near shore reefs and would like to try the snapper banks some time.

We finally got a decent forecast for waves on Saturday and if anyone wants to share a ride drop me a PM or email me at info@sharkfighter.com

Rob 
www.sharkfighter.com


----------



## mark1152

*fishing carrabelle*

I have a 27 ft pursuit that I fish out of carrabelle.  My fishing partner decided he was going back to fishing bass tournaments.  Makes it expensive when you have to pay for everything.  Won't be going again until early December.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Parker Phoenix said:


> I don't know about the rest of ya'll but I have a heck of a tme finding someone to go offshore fishing with. Maybe we could get the mods to make this a sticky! If you have a boat you could use a rider, if you don't have a boat you could help with some coin for fuel,etc. List your name on here and we could all have an archive who we might call on for a fishing partner.



Add me to your list.  Pm sent.


----------



## rdykes

*Ride share*

Hey guys, I work at Gulfstream in Savannah and have several buddies that I fish with. We are always looking to go offshore sometime and split costs. We went on a trip with Amick's and had a great time. Please send me a PM and let me know. Any body going out this weekend, Sat or Sun ? Thanks Rob.


----------



## SELFBOW

My friend has a 38' sportfisher on Hilton Head, SC.

He is "Billacious" on here.


----------



## billacious

will trade fins for fuel on the billacious forty foot custom carolina   call judon austin  843-784-5005 hm cell 843-247-0823  for details  wahoo  blackfin tuna  or  bottom fish,night trips for sword fish.


----------



## shaftslinger24

Anytime ya'll go, send me a pm, and I will see what I can do. I fish insore regularly, But don't get to go offshore often. I will fill up the gas tank for you, buy the bait, dinner, and bring my own rods.


----------



## fman

Please PM me if anyone is going offshore bottom fishing. It would be me +1 and we would love to share any expense that is required. I have my own gear so that isn't a worry. Thanks.


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$

You guys need to check out the Atlanta Saltwater Sporstman Club http://www.aswsc.org

Many of the members have boats and will look for crew for trips and tournaments.  Besides that, lots of interesting meetings, speakers, and a chance to socialize with fellow saltwater enthusiasts.


----------



## rusty

*anybody need another...*

Give me a shout if anyone needs another to help split the costs.  Inshore or offshore, just wanting to go.


----------



## Fishead

This is a great idea.  I'm in Roswell and fish with a G3 1860 Tunnel Hull for trout and reds when I can but I'm definitely interested in sharing costs on some trips both inshore and offshore.
I don't know about yall but these posts I've been seeing coming from Venice LA have been killing me.  I think we should get 4 of us together and split a yellowfin trip sometime.   That's definitely on the bucket list!  Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## tonyhayes201

going to pcb in a couple weeks to catch the spanish and cobia run  taking the robalo in my pics anyone interested in going along ? we are going to camp at the state park $24/night


----------



## holton27596

I will have to hook up with some of you down south. if yall are up Nc way i fish inshore. witha 19 foot skiff I wont go out more than a mile or 2 but that is close enough to get to some reefs and there is great fishing in the sounds. Aound april I will be heading down morehead way. and come may the blues will start to run, and in june the cobia.


----------



## marlin

If anybody is planning on fishing the ledge the next 3 months from Savannah to St. Augustine I'll pay my share of the expence and supply the tackle for trolling. You can email me at jcrisp@accessatc.net


----------



## holton27596

there is a guy up here in raleigh planning on going out bogue inlet about 10 miles to the reefs the weekend of april 4-5. he is looking for 2 more people to go to split cost. He is on the north carolina hunting and fishing website.


----------



## sentrysam

*near shore reefs and inshore*

I have a Proline 220,fishing gear,and the want to,I really dont want no more than 2 other fisherman cause I am large and clumsy and three is a lot more comfortable than a dern boat load.Moderate drinkers welcome,smokers also but no litterbugs,use your empty can...Need help with the fuel and bait and cleanup after we get thru cleaning fish.I do not fish in anything higher than 2 ft seas,not my cup of tea bouncing around all day.(old man and cant take the beating like you younguns) If you loose a piece of my equipement ,you replace it.I fish near shore reefs mainly but have another boat for inshore also,bring your on refreshments and food.Can go anytime weather permits,prefer weekdays, PM me if you wanta fish...I live in the Shellman Bluff area ...ss..PS:If your'e a grouch no need to reply,I like happy people


----------



## Wisconsin Ben

I'll be at Tybee Island in July and the morning of the 14th-16th love to go out fishing with some people.  None of them are really big into fishing but it'd be a shame to come all the way from Wisconsin and not go fishing while I'm so close to the ocean.   I'll gladly throw in some money for gas and whatever else you'd like.

I've been looking into a few charters too in order to see if they have room for one more guy.


----------



## Rem 742

Hey all you fishermen. I am in Brunswick and would be very interested in joining groups for offshore trips. 912-265-4211


----------



## captbrian

anybody coming to the panama city area, im game to go on weekends.   i've been known to locate a bottom fish or two.


----------



## jams97ls

*St Augustine*

I just graduated from UGA and will be living in St Augustine all summer, I have plenty of time to fish if anyone is in the area, Im always looking for someone to fish with I do have a flats boat. Im always down for a trip to the gulf too, 706-463-2501 if anyone wants to go or needs help on gas!


----------



## bigearn0

*Anyone in Gulf Shores June 8th-11th?*

Hey Guys,
I will be in Gulf Shores June 8th-11th and would like to get off the beach for a day (inshore or offshore) and catch lots of fish.  If you down there and have an open spot let me know...I will be glad to chip in for bait and/or gas.
Thanks


----------



## jamrens

will be down in pcb the weekend of the 4th of july looking to split the gas and oil bait and what ever else is needed to get someone to take me and a buddy out for the day. i want to catch some fish..


WHit


----------



## oldenred

always willin to help on gas cost and get a lot of days off from work, let me know if you need someone. thanks


----------



## bigtasty22

same here i love the salt
pm me


----------



## morelans

Shawn here from St. Simons Island GA.  Had to sell the boat so I could afford to go fishing.

I am open for anything but prefer Offshore - king, mahi etc.

I can be available most times if I have enough notice.

Of course I am willing to PAY to PLAY - gas, food, ice etc.

Please keep me in mind - will partner on a Charter also if you prefer.

Thanks
Shawn Morelan
morelans@comcast.net
912-230-5508


----------



## Finman`

*10JULY9 - UPDATE- THESE SLOTS ARE FILLED NOW. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN JOIN US AT ONE OF THE NEXT TOURNAMENTS - HATTERAS OR PENSACOLA or at our Meeting next week in Duluth for more info www.aswsc.org*

Several of the captains participating in next week's Atlanta Saltwater Sportsman Club's Destin Tournament (July
16-18) have openings for crew members and are anxious to locate additional anglers as quickly as possible. 

If you would like to get on a boat and fish the Destin tournament, please respond to this email address and let us know; we'll try to hook you up with a captain. This is one of our most popular tournaments and promises to be a great trip as always. This is a great way to fish cheap by sharing costs with other anglers, and creatin some new fishing friends along the way. The trip is pretty inexpensive if you split room costs, fuel, & bait with others. The tournament entry fee per angler is $55 and covers a great t-shirt, two meals (Captains dinner b4 the tourament, and then the awards dinner banquet), and your entry into the competition. There are no cash prizes awarded by the club, but someone usually donates a big fish award and club vendors usually offer discounts and mdse that we raffle off during the banquets. 

We also have at least one member looking to share a room at Pirate's Bay condo's. And of course let us know if you're a captain or boat owner needing crew, so we can put interested anglers in touch with you. Either angler or captain, for more info just drop me an e-mail at info@aswsc.org, 

More details are on our webpage here--> http://www.aswsc.org/wp-content/uplo...ip_revised.pdf

*10JULY9 - UPDATE- THESE SLOTS ARE FILLED NOW. HOPE YOU GUYS CAN JOIN US AT ONE OF THE NEXT TOURNAMENTS - HATTERAS OR PENSACOLA or at our Meeting next week in Duluth for more info www.aswsc.org*


----------



## T-Boy

*Will be in Panama City all of September 2009*

I only have a bassboat and I'm not taking it to PC. If anyone is looking for someone to help with expenses during September 2009 for a one day or less trip let me know.

Been in sales my entire career and usually get along with anyone. I am retired and hence the reason I'm in PC for a month.

Terry
twcbluebin@comcast.net


----------



## gogzhero1

........Have a 21 ft Cobia center console and looking to fish inshore/nearshore in Savannah area July 26th and 27th.  Will need to split costs of course.   Email to gogzhero@aol.com if any interest.                                           Thanks,     Scott


----------



## ronscat

Good deal, guys. If there is a break in the weather in February I sure would appreciate someone getting in touch with me to carry my son (that is stationed in Iraq now and should arrive home in February) and me fishing near or offshore (weather permitting). We will gladly share in all expenses. He just wants to pull on something besides sand for a change.
My name is Ron
phone number - 229-324-2620
email - r.ethridge@mchsi.com


----------



## ronscat

ronscat said:


> Good deal, guys. If there is a break in the weather in February I sure would appreciate someone getting in touch with me to carry my son (that is stationed in Iraq now and should arrive home in February) and me fishing near or offshore (weather permitting). We will gladly share in all expenses. He just wants to pull on something besides sand for a change.
> My name is Ron
> phone number - 229-324-2620
> email - r.ethridge@mchsi.com



Well, I did have a coupla you guys contact me a while back about carrying my son and I fishing this weekend! 
Thanks for the invites, but this weather is some kinds bad!He is tentatively scheduled to be home the next time from Korea in October.

Ron


----------



## jmwall79

I have a 24 ft proline, most of the time we go out of mexico beach, fl. This year we will go out of keaton some till june. Always looking for someone to go with us, we have a good time and usually catch a few. With the limits the way they are it isnt worth going out a ways with two or three folks. Pm me if interested and I will let you know when we plan to go.


----------



## saltydave

*On Ready!*

   You have PM jmwall79


BTW Newbie Here            1st Post  





I fish Fl and never fished Ga. but would be willing to try it anytime.If anyone needs a responsible and experienced fishing partner,send me an e-mail at see1bouy@yahoo.com or PM me here.I have fished from Steinhatchee to PC inshore and offshore.


----------



## bpbsowell10

*Always looking for fishing partner*

I am from Dacula Ga. I go to Saint Augustine Florida fishing the end of May and the end of Sept. (Giant Red Drum Spawn) Normally we have three to four going on each trip. Normally one or two can't go, so we look for one or two partners to go with us to split the cost. ($150.00 - $250.00 each Depending on how many go.) I have a 24' Searay weekender that stays down there. We go down on Thursday evening and come back on Monday Morning and fish until we can hardly pull in another fish. We have a great time! Sometimes weather permitting we stay off shore all day and night. It is a lot of fun, so if anyone wants to ride down with us and join us let me know and we can stay in touch. By the way I am going down next Friday 3/25/2010 through Sunday morning if anyone wants to go let me know I am looking for possibly two partners this time.
Brian


----------



## smackthatforhead

The wife and myself are heading to Savannah Thurs April 29th - Sun May 2nd. Would love to get on the water for some fishing at least one of those days. Anyone have room for 2 anglers? Willing to pay for Gas/Bait of course.


----------



## reeltruth

*need 2 for stream fishing in Savannah*

We are going offshore on Sat. 5/15. We have room for 2 more. I know its late notice but if you can go we will split gas and bait.
Ryan 770-231-7746

REELTRUTH
33' worldcat


----------



## gogzhero1

Going fishing this Saturday in Savannah but all of the fishing buddies are busy doing other things.   I have a 21' Cobia for either inshore or offshore fishing.  If anyone wants to split fuel and bait give me a shout.  I am open to suggestions as to where to go.


----------



## gogzhero1

*Fishing buddies..*

Going fishing in Savannah Saturday May 22 if anyone wants to go.  I have a 21' Cobia and can go inshore or offshore.  We will need to split gas and bait of course. gogzhero@aol.com


----------



## amstaff

*hey hero*

PM sent


----------



## jwd539

Will be at Jekyll Island June 19-26 and would love to fish. I will have 2 20 year old boys or 2 13 year old girls that want to fish inshore or offshore. Of course we would pay for all gas, bait, and drinks(non-alcohol). Thanks


----------



## Bighunt37

We go to panama city beach just about every weekend during the summer june-september and are always looking for people who love to fish we have all private number 30-60 miles offshore and a 32 foot center console.  We are always looking for people to pitch in on bait and tackle if anyone is interested in coming down feel free to email me at hdinsmor@spsu.edu or send me a PM.  i have plenty of pictures i can email you and we catch our limit of large red snapper everytime and throw in some kings amberjack grouper beeliners and other fish.  On an average day with 5-7 people we bring back 200 pounds of fish fairly easily and good days can result in 300+ lbs of fish.  If you love catching lots of fish i can promise you will enjoy it.  Thanks and tight lines.  Hunter D


----------



## 4x4man514

hey guys! i just found this thread! count me in!!! i am in the market for a boat but havent got one yet. i love to go offshore but havent got the means. YET! lol! i would like to get with some folks that i could go with regular. i work a swing shift and work 2 weekends then off for two. im off during the week alot too. i got no problem with covering my share, i know this is expensive. thanks guys!

kevin


----------



## Cha5e

*St. George Island Fishing*

We are going to be at St. George Island from July 14th-18th. We have been charter bayfishing with Robinson Brothers this summer, and now we want to go offshore. There are 4 of us. We would be willing to pay for gas and bait if someone would take us out. Or we are looking for 1 or 2 people to help make an offshore charter more affordable. Charisma Charters is who we will be going with. We have been with them on three 8 hour charters, and we are looking to step up to a 12 hour trip which is $1350. $1350/6=$225 per person + TIP. This is a good chance to get out there. PM me if you are interested. We are looking to go on Thursday or Friday. Let me know tho.


----------



## 4x4man514

i wish i could! i have to work.


----------



## RogerH

I just noticed this thread, A buddy and I recently had the chance to go off shore fishing in the Gulf and loved it. We got to thinking that it would be nice to take a trip a month or every other month during the school year and anytime during the summer. So we are looking for someone that would like to split the cost of the trip with us and we'll help clean up your boat when we get back and those other pesky boat owner things you have to do(as well as help pay for fuel and bait). If you are interested just send me a message here. We are close to SSI, but can drive to most places within and hour or so. I also have a 19 ft inshore boat if you wanted to take some river trips. 

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Jaw Jah Danny

Live in Thomasville.  Be happy to share expenses for fuel , bait , ice , lures , etc... 
INSHORE fishing mainly.
Danny


----------



## 4x4man514

im trying to put a trip together this weekend either to the stream or the snapper banks. im leaving out of ft mccalister and may need a person or two. if anyone is interested drop me a line.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

I need one for Panama City Beach for this Thursday could possible use 2 to share expenses.  Snapper and maybe some King Fishing 
Drop me a pm.  Will be fishing on my center Console


----------



## azlin66

looking to do some fishing in ppcb the weekend before the 4th


----------



## RickyB

I’m heading down to Mexico Beach this Saturday for some much needed R&R for a week. Since I have never fished this area I was hoping someone could point me in the right directions. My only issue is I don’t have a boat; I am however considering renting a kayak for the day and trying to find it on my own, or even better, pay for some gas and hitch a ride with someone that knows what they are doing in this area. I would love to put my brother in law and his son on some fish.

Rick


----------



## 4x4man514

fishing offshore out of richmond hill saturday and have room for more if anyone is interested, gimme a shout


----------



## irishredneck

Ive never been saltwater fishing, I haven’t done that much fishing in general but I could eat Mahi-Mahi till it comes out my nose. Id love to do a bit of off-shore fishing to fill the freezer. So if you have any off-shore trips planned for the summer and need a laugh please shoot me a PM. 

I’ll settle for any kinda fishing really and I’ll pay my way. As long as you’re not a weirdo Im game.


----------



## mdgreco191

Anyone going to be fishing in Daytona area during May 19th - May 27th?  Willing to pay my way.  Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## stalionnnnn

Did you find anyone one with a boat that will take on others?


----------



## stalionnnnn

*fishing*



hootnhollar said:


> I  have a 31' Contender with twin 250 Ox66 Yamahammers on the back.  It drinks some gas but I do love to fish.  I live in Brunswick and fish quite often.  My boat is currently for sale for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!! But until it sales I will continue to fish it.  Drop me a PM sometime.
> 
> Capt. JAY BRIGHT



How much would it cost in gas and bait to go with you?


----------



## Red jeep

This is a great thread. Ill gladly split costs with anyone going down. Dont have a boat however.


----------



## mdgreco191

stalionnnnn said:


> Did you find anyone one with a boat that will take on others?



If you were asking about me, no I never got a response.

I will be on Jekyll Island the week of Memorial day 2014. Willing to pay my way.


----------



## Mahi Mayhem

Hello everyone.  I am newer to Brunswick and been itching to go offshore fishing something bad.  I haven't been offshore since I moved to Alabama.  Now that I am back I feel the need to FEED.  Anyone looking for a fishing friend inshore or offshore I am game.  I am off most weekends and only work til 2 or 3 weekdays.  I will gladly split fuel, ice, bring equipment as well.


----------



## bigm

*need 1 to 2 for snapper*

i need 1 to 2 people for a snapper trip out of appalachicola fla. june 1st,2nd,3rd, just me and my son my regular crew will be coming down tues evening,we will be fishing off a 26' boat with twin yamaha 150s, we will split gas,ice and bait, i have fished the area for 25 years and have good spots and a strong program rigging and poles availiable,call chuck at 770 313 2544


----------



## Nytrobud1

Gonna be on the Ga coast July 7th...anybody gotta trip planned that needs an extra.


----------



## REDFOXJR

Me and my wife will be in carrabelle for the weekend, looking for a boat for some flats fishing. will split costs, just wana catch some fish and havent been out since i was wet behind the ears. Thanks red


----------



## Jvanek

I am going to be traveling to Fort Stewart from Minnesota 2-12 September and am going to have some down time and would like to go fishing with some people if they are willing to take a northerner out. I really don't care what type of fishing we do i just want to pull fish out of the water.

I am an avid fisherman in Minnesota, father of 4, and a very responsible boat owner and passenger. I will help reimburse fuel and bait but I am not going to have a pole or tackle with me but I will buy beer, food, etc to make it worth your time. I am unsure of what days i am going to have off but if you send me a personal message I will send you my cell # and as the time gets closer I will be able to hopefully set up a time to hit the water.

Thanks and look forward to hearing from anyone


----------



## Parker Phoenix

Anyone wanna fish this weekend at Steinhatchee this weekend, wanting to grouper fish.


----------



## tackdriver

*fishing out of savanna*

looking to go offshore anytime i can be in savanna in two hrs. would go in on gas etc . 706 445 4562 thanks charles


----------



## Drew1983

I live in Atlanta and am looking to do some saltwater fishing. I frequent the Savannah/HHI/Brunswick area a lot and would like to make friends with anyone with a boat. I can split the costs on gas/food/beer whatever


----------



## RedlegFishing

I live just outside of Savannah and am willing to split some gas to go offshore as my 17' boat isn't so friendly for that. If any is looking for some inshore fishing I usually have a spot and will post when I am going.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler

Interesting thread. I am in the savannah area. Have fished a lot of inshore but never had the chance to fish offshore. Would love to chip in and try it out. Would also take anyone duck hunting/hog hunting/


----------



## Seanote

Just thought I would post something to see if I can get this thread going again.  I am not a seasoned inshore fisherman as I fished a lot of nearshore/offshore in the past. I am learning the inshore stuff and try to keep my fishing in the Tybee area right now. I go about twice weekly and usually during the week. I am frequently looking for someone to join me. Shoot me a pm if are available during the week.  I can go on weekends-I just don't have to.


----------

